# Happy 25th Birthday MannDude!



## ChrisM (May 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Curtis! I hope you have a great one!


----------



## Mun (May 24, 2013)

HB


----------



## drmike (May 24, 2013)

Nice of the old boss man to stop by and send birthday well wishes.

25... I remember that age, barely.

Have a good one @MannDude!


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ivan (May 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday MannDude  Thanks for creating this great community.


----------



## prometeus (May 24, 2013)

25? I feel so... old thinking at my 25 

HB man


----------



## Coastercraze (May 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Curtis!


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday!

May your year be filled with great uptime and download speeds!


----------



## mikho (May 25, 2013)




----------



## mojeda (May 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jarland (May 25, 2013)

Happy birthday Curtis!


----------



## dominicl (May 25, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dillybob (May 25, 2013)

happy bday brother


----------



## mud (May 25, 2013)

You are now a quarter of a century old ...

Happy birthday!


----------



## ryanarp (May 25, 2013)

Happy birthday Curtis!


----------



## Marc M. (May 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!

May all your wishes come true!!!


----------



## bizzard (May 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mnpeep (May 25, 2013)

Happy happy birthday, from all of us to you; we wish it was our birthday, so we could party too!


----------



## MannDude (May 25, 2013)

bizzard said:


> Happy Birthday!


It's his birthday too! Show him some birthday love!

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Been trying to get caught up on rewatching all of Arrested Development in time for the new mini season and drinkin' burrrs with the room mates.


----------



## MartinD (May 25, 2013)

Happy birthday old fart.


----------



## Ishaq (May 25, 2013)

Happy birthday, Curtis and bizzard!


----------



## shahaz (May 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dude


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 25, 2013)

Happy birthday to Curtis and bizzard


----------



## RootNerds (May 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you guys


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 25, 2013)

Happy birthday! I'm sure you'll wake up the next day with quite the headache.


----------



## JDiggity (May 25, 2013)

Oops I missed it happy birthday


----------



## Sajan P (May 26, 2013)

Whoa Mann!  It's you're birthday!


----------



## MannDude (May 26, 2013)

And a good birthday it was.

Went camping, cooked steaks over a fire and made chili and potatoes. Food turned out amazing. Drank way more than I should have and it didn't rain too much (Though it was raining half the time). T'was a good night.


----------

